# Big rain in FL



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

With this big storm moving in and dumping lots of rain in us I hope everyone stays safe and I hope all your frogs go nuts breeding!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Here's to hoping!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Already feeling the effects...just found this in the "blue legged" siquirres viv.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

A bad pic, but just found this clutch in the 'guarumo' viv....the pumilio are certainly enjoying the storm!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

So far I've got a couple of big clutches from my bicolors, 20+ eggs each. Gonna do some egg hunting today!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Forecast is for 7 inches tomorrow. Cleaned all the rain gutters and improved some drainage around my home yesterday. I'd prefer the rain stay outside. In the past we had some short term power outages do to wet transformers expolding.
The frogs will be happy!


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

That's funny because I just found a bunch of eggs from several pairs for the second time this week! Even my lazy male Azureus is calling. Florida frogs are happy this week!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Found a clutch in my Banded intermedius tank and in my Cristo tank, and i think I see some in my bastis, but they are pretty far down the brom...maybe feeder eggs?


----------

